# Looking to buy HB truck, questions



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello, I am new to bardbody's, but have been into nissans/datsuns for 5 years now. I needed a truck that could be a good commuter and parts hauler and i love the hardbody pickups. I just had some questions before I truly consider buying.

Any "teething" problems still remaining in the 91 year? A guy on craigslist said the MPFI engines had "problems" vs the earlier TBI Z24's.

Is it possible to swap the 3rd member from a 720 pickup 4wd (h190) into a hardbody 2wd for lower gearing and more grunt if I tow the 510 around with it?

And lastly, is this some goofy digi tach, or just a placeholder?










Thanks!!!


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i havent had any probs with my 90 or 94 as far as that goes and i tow my 20' terry camper that weights 5400lbs but i dont hit 50mph there pretty tough i dont know bout the tranny swap and the tach is just a place holder thats the same cluster as in my 90 you can get a cluster with a working tach itll go right in


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

I assume you have helper springs? You tow a trailer that big with a 4 cyl???


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

i run air shocks


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I towed (w/ a car dolly) my 86 Sentra with my 86.5 HB (Z24) 
It has been the best truck I have owned!


----------



## 5xHBowner (Dec 30, 2008)

HOLY CRAP!!! The speedo needle is straight and not broken...


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

5xHBowner said:


> HOLY CRAP!!! The speedo needle is straight and not broken...


I take it thats rare?


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

91 fell thru, total heap, paint falling off, touched up with house paint, exhaust rotten, starter dying, ac blows hot, etc etc, and they still wanted 2500 with 175000 miles on it

Now looking at a 97 possibly


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

ya now that i think about it mine was bent so i had to cut the end of it off cause it would rub on the guage it self


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

my needle warped, rubbed the gauge, broke the cable
long story short, I replaced the speedo, cable and speedo pinion gear..
its all good now!


----------



## 94_nismo_freak (Dec 17, 2008)

good thing i fixed mine asap then hu!


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

*THread update*

So how do the 97's fare under the criticism of this forum?

97 2wd single cab


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

well i have a 95 4wd 4cyl 5sp i like it its gets good fuel milage , decent power rides fair i dont think it rides quite as good as my old toyota but all and all i think they are good little trucks i like it better than a s10 or ranger


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

i personally have had a bunch of '97's and so does my friend. I like the '97 model year, i think that they are the most refined although Im sure someone would disagree with me.

These trucks are seriously a great value for your money. They run damn near forever with decent maintenance and in my opinion, blow away Toyota insofar as rust issues, heavy duty build, fully boxed frames and a 17.1 inch deep bed. Toyota simply cannot compete. Nissans also do not have the head gasket issues that Toyota will always have.. ( 4 AND 6 cylinder) and they WILL have issues with the head gasket, its just a matter of time. I like the interior of the 94 and above... more modern.

The only issue for me has been the scarcity of factory Tilt wheel which is always packaged with the cruise control. Im tall and the steering wheel standard angle is set for a person about 5'10". 

They are better trucks than comparable Toyota's in every way that I can think of and I have had many of both.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

Exactly what I want to hear! Going to buy a very clean 97 today. I have had past experience with two 720's. Excellent trucks even then. One was an 82 4wd kc with 110000 miles I should NEVER have sold!

Damn 510 needed money to be built and I sacrificed my truck!

Never again!

Peterdaniel, totally agree, the steering wheel angle is a bit much for me at 6' 240lbs. But Ive had worse, try factory seats with the stock 24"~ wheel in a 1969 510! Designed for the average 5'5" Japanese buyer!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

I have a 1996 that I've owned since new. Many other cars have come and gone from my family. The little nissan will always be there.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Guess they earned the name hardbody for real! I've had my 86.5 since 88 and it's now at 327,000 miles, slightly over 55,000 miles since it's Z24i was rebuilt. This truck is very reliable and durable and it's out living the Nissan Stealership inventory which most don't carry for this vehicle anymore!


----------

